# What is the best martial art for me?



## the_dynasty (Jul 14, 2014)

I have never been involved in a martial art before but recently, I have been very enticed by the idea of learning one. 

My main objective is to place myself in a situation that promotes general fitness.

I never considered myself a fighter or a 'rough' person throughout my life so I don't necessarily have an itch for combat. However, slightly breaking that shell might be good for me. 

Some self defense techniques would also be great to learn. 

Can someone please suggest some options for me based on the above criteria? Thanks!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2014)

you have given us no age, physical condition, or location. It is kind of hard to suggest anything not knowing some of this. My suggestion is go around look at what is in your are and choose one that looks good to you.


----------



## the_dynasty (Jul 14, 2014)

Age: mid 20s
Physical Condition: was at one point very athletic, would like to regain that status.  I am still slim but just not as physically fit.
Location: Canada


----------



## drop bear (Jul 14, 2014)

Jump on the phone directory and do a ring around.

Find something fun.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 14, 2014)

Look at your nearby schools and choose an art based on how good the teacher and gym appear to be.

Avoid any schools that offer guaranteed promotion in a timeframe, or any that have children walking around with Black+ belts.

Try to avoid looking at the style if you don't know what you want. Go to the school which looks best (You'll want sparring for sure) and see if you like the style. If not, repeat and go to a different style.

See what you like. People say that the student and instructor are more important than the style learnt, which is especially important if you don't care about what style. Or do you? If you do, say so.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 14, 2014)

Kung Fu San Soo. It's the best fighting art, and the training is a great work out.


----------



## K-man (Jul 14, 2014)

Firstly, welcome to MT. 

What you have before you is a smorgasbord of activities. Don't just start at one end. Have a look around and see what appeals. There are certain martial arts that I would never bother with for any number of reasons and there are others that I wish I had more time to explore. I might suggest you make a list of the martial arts that catch your eye, have a look at some of the clips on youtube that give you an idea of what that style is about, then, when you have narrowed your choices down to three or four, go find yourself a school and try it out. Most places will allow at least one free lesson.
:asian:


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 15, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Kung Fu San Soo. It's the best fighting art, and the training is a great work out.



I think that's HIGHLY subjective, especially considering its Kung Fu. Say what you want, but 95% of Kempo will not work in real fight when learnt at 95% of Dojos. It just isn't pracitical, especially when you specifically define it as a fighting art. I have a feeling you might not be learning standard Kung Fu San Soo.

The training is based on the dojo. If you want a work out, go for boxing.

Actually, boxing should be good on the whole. Probably the best work out overall, look 'well 'ard' to outsiders by being a boxer, you NEED to be fit in order to do well, I think that the best art to break that shell is one that throws you straight in to fighting, it normally isn't hard to find a boxing gym and finally, it's one of the best arts for self defense.

If I elaborate on the SD point,  Boxing focuses on hitting the opponent quickly and in a damaging fashion,(the more damaging the better) while avoiding getting damaged. All of this is dealing withpunches, but it's hella hard for the opponent to, for example, straight up tackle takedown you down if they're untrained as you bombard them with punches. 
The only weakness would be against trained foes, as untrained will very rarely use more than punches or rugby-style take downs (Which will be hard with your bombardment, if they get through that, a few hard shots to the back (Or anywhere on the body for that matter) will leave most on the floor clutching themselves)). Basically, as long as you don't go up against somebody who's trained in a kicking/grappling art (if they are, I'm sure they won't be very good if they're using it on the street, talk about a lack of discipline) boxing will cover everything concretely.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 15, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> *I think that's HIGHLY subjective, especially considering its Kung Fu. Say what you want, but 95% of Kempo will not work in real fight when learnt at 95% of Dojos. It just isn't pracitical, especially when you specifically define it as a fighting art. I have a feeling you might not be learning standard Kung Fu San Soo.
> 
> *The training is based on the dojo. If you want a work out, go for boxing.
> 
> ...



Please explain to me what Kung Fu San Soo has to do with Kempo "not working in a real fight". For a JJJ white belt with no experience, you seem to be quite the authority on fighting. Please give me a reason to take you seriously.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 15, 2014)

I would have to agree with many of the people on this thread and say the best thing to do is to look around for an art that suits you best. You say you're completely new to the martial arts and I would like to say welcome to a new world, a very very big new world. So, what are you looking for, striking? grappling? a bit of both? a martial art that teaches fancy high kicks and jumping spinning techniques? You say you want general fitness and some self defense techniques well you will find those things in just about all the martial arts, except that some of the internal based arts such as tai chi are probably not the best choice for getting in good physical shape. So tell me what you're looking for and I will help you as best I can. As a newbie to the world of martial arts I would like to say be careful of popular media such as MA magazines which can sometimes be deceptive to somebody who doesn't have much experience in the martial arts. It would also be a good idea to browse this board and learn what you can in the various topics.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 17, 2014)

Fair enough. I am sorry for not taking the time to research the issue before stating my incorrect and inexperienced opinion. On hearing the words 'Kung Fu', I suppose something switched off/on depending on how you want to look on it.

On researching it further, I discovered that it appears to be different to the majority of chinese MAs that I've heard of, being closer releated to Krav Maga than Tai Chi in terms of philosophy and technique.

I guess I've learnt my lesson. 'Don't say something when you have no experience nor knowledge in that subject'. Thank you for that.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 17, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> Fair enough. I am sorry for not taking the time to research the issue before stating my incorrect and inexperienced opinion. On hearing the words 'Kung Fu', I suppose something switched off/on depending on how you want to look on it.
> 
> On researching it further, I discovered that it appears to be different to the majority of chinese MAs that I've heard of, being closer releated to Krav Maga than Tai Chi in terms of philosophy and technique.
> 
> I guess I've learnt my lesson. 'Don't say something when you have no experience nor knowledge in that subject'. Thank you for that.



No worries. And I apologize for being a little hard on you.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd agree with Matt on boxing. Excellent for fitness, and self-defense against the vast majority of people.

Also muay thai, like boxing but with kicks, knees and elbows thrown in too.

But I'd echo tshadowchaser and suggest you start by seeing what's available in your area first and take it from there.


----------



## drewtoby (Jul 19, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> If I elaborate on the SD point,  Boxing focuses on hitting the opponent quickly and in a damaging fashion,(the more damaging the better) while avoiding getting damaged. All of this is dealing withpunches, but it's hella hard for the opponent to, for example, straight up tackle takedown you down if they're untrained as you bombard them with punches.
> The only weakness would be against trained foes, as untrained will very rarely use more than punches or rugby-style take downs (Which will be hard with your bombardment, if they get through that, a few hard shots to the back (Or anywhere on the body for that matter) will leave most on the floor clutching themselves)). Basically, as long as you don't go up against somebody who's trained in a kicking/grappling art (if they are, I'm sure they won't be very good if they're using it on the street, talk about a lack of discipline) boxing will cover everything concretely.



True, but be sure to learn how to punch WITHOUT gloves as well. Practice glove-less on bags from time to time (at home or with your teacher). If you don't know how to punch without gloves, you can really mess up your hands.

Also, try to stay outside of "cardio/workout" places if you wish to learn more technique and spar.


----------



## drewtoby (Jul 19, 2014)

But with that being said, don't limit yourself to a style. Limit yourself to finding a good teacher.


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 2, 2014)

^I wouldn't say it's that clear cut. Some styles fit better with certain body types and personalities.

That said, have you considered Judo or Aikido?


----------



## JJK HKD (Aug 31, 2014)

There are differences in within styles (not just one style of Taekwondo, for example).  Some styles of Hapkido have sparring, some don't, etc.  I agree the best idea is to go to schools and watch/participate in a class.  If near Calgary, you might seek out Master Wade Langin.  Good luck!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 31, 2014)

JJK HKD said:


> Some styles of Hapkido have sparring, some don't,



One can always spar outside of his class. In my high school informal class, the regular class didn't include sparring. But after the class, people who were interested in sparring would stay for another 30 minutes sparring session.

Sometime I would go to a Karate school, find a person whom I was interested. After his class, I would approached to him and asked if he would like be my sparring partner outside his class. It always worked for me nicely. IMO, one should not let his school to prevent him from doing what he truly loves to do.


----------



## Argus (Sep 4, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> Look at your nearby schools and choose an art based on how good the teacher and gym appear to be.
> 
> Avoid any schools that offer guaranteed promotion in a timeframe, or any that have children walking around with Black+ belts.
> 
> ...



You may find that of many so called "Kung Fu" styles. Though, some of them -- or, I should specify, modern "Wushu" at least, certainly lives up to the stereotype worthy of skepticism.

I guess the lesson to be learned is "don't judge a system by its cover." I've fallen into that trap more than I'd like to admit myself


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

Krav Maga or Jeet Kune Do are a great place to start...Krav Maga trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
 Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...Do you want hard style like Karate, Tae Kwon Do or softer styles like Tai Chi??
 Or do you want to focus on something that is a blend of some of these aspects??  Jeet Kune Do was Bruce Lee's creation and is a blend of sorts, with a foundation in Wing Chun but combines that with 25 other systems, and striving to train in a variety of drills and for a variety  of attacks...Western boxing and Muay Thai are a good place to start as well...so in considering an art I would say first try to determine which direction you would like to go as far as your training is concerned...Do you want mainly street defense, striking arts, throwing arts, ground work and so on??


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 10, 2014)

It of course depends on what's near you. As a general rule, Boxing and Judo clubs are of generally high quality, and will give you a good foundation for basically anything. Straight up wrestling is a great (or perhaps the best) option, can't go wrong with that. Just remember that being great in a sporting art doesn't make you a self-defence expert, though it will prepare you very well to learn it quickly. Don't forget weapon arts, too... it's a pretty good reality check since some arts' weapon defence is shall we say... optimistic. Once you've learned how to use a knife or a sword or a stick you'll start to see how AMAZINGLY good you'd have to be at weapon defence to make it work against a skilled, armed attacker. For weapon arts, make sure they don't just take an unarmed form and stick a weapon on it. That's a huge red flag run up a flashing neon flag pole. Most importantly, find something that's fun and you enjoy training in... that way you'll actually show up to train. 

-Mark


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, what do you see yourself doing? Do you fancy pugilism, or want to gt up close and personal and grapple? 

It's really up to you. Ultimately we could make a hundred recommendations on a hundred different arts and still not be able to help you. Do some research. Attend a few demos. Sit in at a class or two, and get a feel of the style.  You'll know when you've found an art you can commit to (or at least you think you can). The physical fitness/conditioning will follow with the commitment to training.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 25, 2014)

I would personally recommend Brazilian Jiujitsu. Preferably Gracie Bjj for self defense training alongside sport training. Bjj will compliment your lanky frame very well.

If you can't find such a school, than Judo is a solid third choice. Maybe an equal choice if its freestyle and not hung up on IJF rules.


----------

